# udder update



## Buckeye (Jan 29, 2008)

Just in case you were one of the few following this story - which is short - that goat that hadn't developed an udder before her due date didn't have one because... she wasn't bred! :slapfloor: The joke is on us! She came to us supposedly bred and we didn't want to take any chances with the subfreezing temps we've got around here so we kept her in. She was awful skinny for being due and turns out she'd never settled. While she enjoyed being spoiled for a while she's now back in the cold with the buck following her around and hopefull soon she will be bred :boy: !


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering what happened! That is too funny :ROFL:


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 29, 2008)

It is funny, isn't it? Except I could just taste that milk and now we will be waiting until April. We'll appreciate it even more by then and hopefully we won't have snow babies.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am anxious for some milk too, I have to wait until late april :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you will be waiting till June now - it takes 5 months for them to kid


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

No she has other goats but the first one due is in April (I looked at her site :greengrin:?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh :doh: see I don't know all these things 

You are smarter then me, or I am just tired and need to get off this computer :type: been working on websites and forums for to long! time for some sleep :ZZZ:


----------

